# Arsenal ID Camp



## Arsenal FC (Apr 19, 2017)

Arsenal ID Camp
April 23, 2017
Boys 2006 - 2003


----------



## SuperNatural (Apr 19, 2017)

lol this is so fake.

If you crooks had anymore heart you'd be out robbing banks for a living.


----------



## JackZ (Apr 19, 2017)

Bryan Wallace now the Arsenal technical director and U15/16 head coach.


----------



## Vin (Apr 19, 2017)

Arsenal FC said:


> Arsenal ID Camp
> April 23, 2017
> Boys 2006 - 2003


How much are you charging for tryouts?


----------



## Panenka (Apr 19, 2017)

Vin said:


> How much are you charging for tryouts?


Charging?
Sounds like you have beef with this club
Care to share why that question


----------



## jdiaz (Apr 19, 2017)

Panenka said:


> Charging?
> Sounds like you have beef with this club
> Care to share why that question


But hurt


----------

